# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Round Hill in Jamaica?

## Goooner

Has anybody been to Round Hill in Jamaica (Montego Bay)? We are having trouble coordinating flights for a trip to Eden Rock in October so I'm looking at alternatives.

----------

